# Taste of the Wild and German shep mix



## katrina89 (Jul 16, 2012)

Hey guys,
so we have a german shepard/setter/lab mut and he has a super high metabolism... we have him on nutripet right now... which is 24% crude protein... i want to switch him to a higher protein content bec i think he will gain more weight... he is constantly burning his calories... we just went out and got Taste of the Wild dog food... the roasted fowl one... with 32% crude protein... anyone use it ? or had a similar situation.
TIA!!!


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

Not sure on the food type.

One thing I find for many dogs, mainly ones such as rotti, pitbull or shepherd is RAW MEAT. Our pet food store has it and so does your grocery store! Even asking people for freezer burned meat they do not want. This helps keep the fur, skin, muscles and bones/joints healthy. It definitely works better than just commercial food for highly active dogs.

Before my pup Scottie passed away he was losing weight.. So we got raw meat into the diet to have him gain weight.


----------



## Laki (Aug 24, 2011)

Hmm I heard raw meat is good too. Pet supply stores sell raw food, or you can make your own. But Taste of the Wild is a good food I hear  I'd love to see pics!


----------

